# Newbee in Kentucky



## Sam Fugate (Jul 28, 2012)

Greetings from Ky ! Just getting started in bee keeping and will most likely be posting all sorts of dumb questions so please bear with me whilst I learn how to help my bee thrive.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome from a fellow Kentuckian in Nelson County.


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

Welcome Sam, bring on the questions.


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome from West KY.

Tim
Ballard County


----------



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello Sam Fugate, Morgan Co. here. Its funny how people in Kentucky always tell what county they are from


----------



## 22DPac (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Sam Fugate (Jul 28, 2012)

Dunkel said:


> Hello Sam Fugate, Morgan Co. here. Its funny how people in Kentucky always tell what county they are from


Montgomery County,


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Sam!


----------

